# sexless



## Ken Spliffy Jr. (Jul 31, 2007)

if a plant is over 50 days into the grow process and still not showing signs of sex what is the grower to do?


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 31, 2007)

What up with posting ur name! That a bad bad thing.. If ur Looking For TROUBLE U FOUND IT NOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  NEVER PUT UR NAME Anywere when GROWING!!!


----------



## booradley (Jul 31, 2007)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> What up with posting ur name! That a bad bad thing.. If ur Looking For TROUBLE U FOUND IT NOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NEVER PUT UR NAME Anywere when GROWING!!!


 
ummm Can't tell if you're joking here or not. Ken Spliffy Jr. looks like a fake name to me.  

Besides, you're only fooling yourself that if someone with lots of resources (i.e. the Feds) can't find you based on your postings here if they really wanted to! you can never trully be anonymous on-line!


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 31, 2007)

I had a friend here reading all the post and he thought that was his real name !!

Sorry about that !!


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 31, 2007)

My Friend just left and Boy did I layed into him when I closed the thread   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

I am sorry about that!! 

He said that he knows about the computer stuff when he is kind a new to the whole computer thing and he just jump into something with out thinking before he does it..:holysheep:  why he does that ****!

I was trying to set him straight on a few things on MJ growing !!! 

Anyway once again Sorry..


----------



## Ken Spliffy Jr. (Jul 31, 2007)

obviously the name is fake... 


back to the question at hand.


----------



## ktownlegend (Jul 31, 2007)

don't feel bad, all depends on ur lighting at the moment. mine are outside, and the way the day is going they won't flower until it starts getting dark earlier. take a clone put in 12/12 that'll tell ya.or just wait u'll have plenty of time to wait and see, patience is key. im i don't know how many days off the top of my head, but i get a lil more excited and start wondering the ever so impossible question... how can i make it grow faster? lol  and then i go back admiring the work i've already done.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 31, 2007)

ktownlegend said:
			
		

> don't feel bad, all depends on ur lighting at the moment. mine are outside, and the way the day is going they won't flower until it starts getting dark earlier. take a clone put in 12/12 that'll tell ya.or just wait u'll have plenty of time to wait and see, patience is key. im i don't know how many days off the top of my head, but i get a lil more excited and start wondering the ever so impossible question... how can i make it grow faster? lol and then i go back admiring the work i've already done.


 

Well Said I have that same thing going on to I can sit and watch mine..
Great grow


----------



## longtimegrower (Aug 1, 2007)

I guess since its the outdoor section your talking about an outdoor plant. Just waite and see. Give it more time. If your gorilla growing you don`t have to worry either about going every day. It takes a male 2 weeks or more from the time it shows till it could pollinate your other plants. Just check them every ten days to two weeks for signs of sex. One thing ive noticed if its getting late in the year and your still wondering the sex of a plant or two the best bet is  more times than not they are male. Ive mistaken a lot more males for female than i have  thought a female was a male.  Good luck.


----------



## jspyrogram (Aug 5, 2007)

this is my first year of guerilla growing and although I have a couple of green thumbs, after 4 attempts of indoor and outdoor growing, I can't seem to grow weed.  I've got 5 plants out in a corn field and they STILL aren't showing any signs of female or male.  I'm wondering now if they're even getting enough light?  They aren't very tall yet!  Whatever could I be doing wrong?? :fid:



			
				longtimegrower said:
			
		

> I guess since its the outdoor section your talking about an outdoor plant. Just waite and see. Give it more time. If your gorilla growing you don`t have to worry either about going every day. It takes a male 2 weeks or more from the time it shows till it could pollinate your other plants. Just check them every ten days to two weeks for signs of sex. One thing ive noticed if its getting late in the year and your still wondering the sex of a plant or two the best bet is more times than not they are male. Ive mistaken a lot more males for female than i have thought a female was a male. Good luck.


----------



## Ken Spliffy Jr. (Aug 16, 2007)

i know the pics arent great...but is this a hermapherdite???? and if so ... what do you do about it? count it as a male? or will it produce buds? should it just be seperated and still kept??????


----------



## A.K. (Aug 16, 2007)

thats a male for sure i would seperate it from your females because if they get pollinated the thc content goes way down


----------



## medicore (Aug 16, 2007)

That definately looks like a herme and yes it will pollinate your other plants.  It is smokeable but if you have other females around they will be compromised.

_We mourn death only because we lack faith_


----------



## omentheduck (Aug 17, 2007)

ouch srry bout that i had this happen to me last grow ( over used superthrive!) i would grow it out if you dont have any other plant that you are worried about getting pollenaited and it's not almost all male hermie i have had some where only two branches started to put out tht pollen sacks and once the were cliped completly off i saw no more signs of it, good luck hope this helps


----------



## Ken Spliffy Jr. (Aug 17, 2007)

well it has been seperated from the other plants...but im a bit worried due to the fact that the hermie? had been touched and then the other plants afterwards without knowing...is it pretty much garaunteed that they will be pollinated?????


----------

